

Krugman: Battles the austerians - ramanan
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-krugman-battles-austerians/

======
dalke
There was also a decent amount of discussion about it here when it came out
two months ago; see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9769330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9769330)
.

